# 11 week old puppy. Too old??



## shaddai1

Question. What do ya'll think about getting a pup after 8 weeks. I am looking for a male puppy and the breeder that I have narrowed it down to has an 11 week old male puppy. What are the pros/cons if any?

Thank you in advance


----------



## DianaM

So long as the breeder has been doing all the proper training and interaction and socialization that a good puppy buyer would be doing between 8 and 11 weeks, I'd go for it provided the pup and breeder are everything I'm looking for. Is there a reason that this guy got left over? Was it a return or a breeder holdback or just the last to be placed?


----------



## k9sarneko

As far as I know there is nothing wrong with an 11 week old pup. There is no rule that a puppy should be purchased at 8 weeks its just that it is the EARLIEST a pup can be purchased. They are still very adaptable at 11, 12 or 16 weeks and will bond just fine. I would worry less about the age and more about if the pup has everything you are looking for temp. ect. If you like the pup, like the **** and sire and the breeder has helped you to select the right pup, I say you are on the right track.


----------



## shepherdbydesign

11 week pup are usually ok as long as they were socialized and started with training, its the ones that are 3 to 4 months old that make you wonder why they are still there. I like to keep our pups til at least 10 weeks old and have done everything in our power to make him/her the best that they can be.


----------



## WiscTiger

I have purchased two slightly older pups both at about that 16 weeks. One was worked with and the breeders daughter played with him a lot and the other, well let's say she lived in a kennel and let out to run around. Neither has bonded less than the pup I got at 8 weeks old. I even purchased an 8 month old that has bonded nicely.


----------



## Barb E

Dante was 16ish weeks old when I brought him home.
Good thing about the older ones is the bladder is bigger









No trouble bonding here


----------



## chjhu

The two dogs that most bonded to me were 8 and 9 years old when I adopted them.


----------



## Cooper&me

I got my pup when he was 10 weeks. I had always gotten pups youner. Cooper seemed to adjust quicker and was more confident.

This is also my first GSD so maybe the breed had something to do with it. Either way definately NO trouble bonding.


----------



## scannergirl

10 weeks was also when I got Lucy, and she housebroke so quickly I was amazed. The breeder was serious about socialization, and my puppy as well as the rest of the litter is confident and friendly.
I think there is a general economic problem now that might be why people still have pups left. There are four left from Lucy's litter- they're 15 weeks today. I don't think many people are buying anything right now.


----------



## Ocean

8 weeks, 11 weeks, 2 mos., 12 mos., 2 years, 12 years.
A good god is a good dog, meaning if it has good genetics it will be okay. The older it is then of course the infuence of nurture over nature increases. An 11 week old pup that has good genetics basically no difference w/8 weeks, just a little bit bigger and smarter.


----------



## angelaw

I've kept them since birth, got one at 8 wks, another at 10 wks, another at 2 yrs, many as 3 or 4 yr old adults.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

i got mikko at 10 weeks and he was housebroken really fast...and defintitely had no trouble bonding!


----------



## middleofnowhere

One @ 2yo; one @4; one @ 12 weeks, one @ 8-9 weeks, one @ 9 years.


----------



## wolfstraum

I have gotten dogs at 8 weeks, 16 weeks, 5.5 months, 16 months and 4 years old - they all adjust and bond - the one I got at 4 years went from a kennel dog to sleeping on the couch on my feet quite easily!

Lee


----------



## big_dog7777

An 11 week old pup from a good breeder is a wonderful gift to you, especially if those extra three weeks were spent with the litter experiencing things while being handled and socialized. That is what I got with my female, and she was BY FAR the easiest puppy experience I or anyone else I know have ever had.


----------



## Maryn

We thought Reich was about 9 weeks old when we got her. Her date of birth per AKC papers led to that assumption. Upon further thinking, she was more likely 11 weeks old.
Not a little teeny puppy, but she acclimated to the other dog, us, the kids, everyone JUST FINE! She's also been easier being that she doesn't have to pee or poop every 20 minutes lol

She was so good, my mom decided to get a pup again. Wolfgang, her GSD, was 8 wks old when we got him. They're so small and adorable...but more of a pain in the butt IMO.


----------



## CherryCola

I got Cherry when she was ten weeks.. I don't think age really matters







As long as their not taken away from Mum too young of course!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I got Bretta at 12 weeks and have to say it worked out well. As long as you trust the breeder and know the puppy has been SOCIALIZED and worked with, it's wonderful (the puppy may even be mostly housebroken!)


----------



## Timber1

If you like the pup great. That simple.


----------



## shaddai1

You all have been so helpful. Thank you for all the feedback. 

I just lost my beautiful male and really want to get another right away. I also have sofie (female)

I am just so torn between breeders and types. For instance. The breeder that I got sofie from will have a litter in 3 1/2 weeks. I love sofie ,she is so much fun, full of energy and willing to try and do anything. 

The other breeder has shepherds with wonderfully balanced temperaments. great guard dogs with the ability to relax too. He said that they are considered Heidelberg shepherds or the "old style" shepherd. 

decisions. decisions. 

AH


----------



## RubyTuesday

Whatever you do, don't rush just b/c you want one now. Last year I nearly let my impatience overtake me. In the midst of feverish plans it hit me HARD that I might deeply regret saving a few hundred bucks or waiting several months. I took a deep breath & committed to waiting for a pup from a breeder I trust whose pups' temperament, health & looks I very much like. I'm so very glad that I did.


----------



## WiscTiger

Sofie is in mourning also, this might not be the best time to get a pup.


----------



## Axholio

I've spoken with a breeder that won't let his pups go before 14 weeks. He says he wants to make sure that they are Parvo free and healthy.

Any thoughts on that?



.


----------



## big_dog7777

Ask him what he does with the puppies from 8-14 weeks. If he's providing stimulation, socialization, introduction to obstacles, etc then my thoughts are very positive.


----------



## tracyc

As long as the breeder is actively socializing them, there's no reason why 14 weeks is too late. I'd rather have a pup stay with the litter a little longer, rather than take one too soon (in my book, 8 weeks is too soon. 10 is better. 12 is even better.) Pups learn a lot in the litter from each other--especially things like play-biting. A pup taken early from the litter misses out on lots of free education that you'll have to make up for later. 

I have no thoughts about the health aspect of keeping the pups. Certainly pups can leave earlier and still be healthy.


----------



## jakobi

> Originally Posted By: DianaM.....Is there a reason that this guy got left over? Was it a return or a breeder holdback or just the last to be placed?


Good question!


----------



## kwlincoln

Heidelberg wants to wait to sell the pups until 12 weeks so that they can see how they are developing. If they show signs of a show dog (which takes longer in the development process) they will up the price and sometimes make you sign a contract where you promise to show the dog until it becomes a champion. One of their contracts stipulates that if you don't show it, they have the right to take it back from you. I didn't know how much our dog would cost until I went to go to pick it up at 12 weeks. I would NEVER, NEVER buy another dog from these people. I've learned the hard way - same as others have. Eugene Thompson has a terrible reputation for dealing with people. I've learned a lot by google(ing) him and his company. They have been very rude to me and my wife after we bought the dog.


----------



## WiscTiger

Well no matter who I buy from in the future, I personally will read the contracts, if I don't like what I read, I walk away. There are good breeders out there who have fair contracts without all the strings.

If a breeder wants that type of control then they need to do a co-owner ship, if not I paid for my pup and it is my pup.


----------



## larrydee33

Breeder contracts are a whole other can of worms. My advice is to read everything and make sure you understand it.
Also make sure you have a 72 hour escape clause for any reason you can get your money back in a 72 hour period of time

If you don't understand the language in the contract by all means bring it to an attorney.
These contracts are primarly breeder orientated and how some people just sign their life away never ceases to amaze me.
As Wisc.Tiger says if you don't like what your reading and the breeder refuses to make the required changes. Just WALK away.


----------



## doc105

You guys are all so helpful. wow i am getting lots of info.i was also debating on getting a breeder hold back of 14 weeks. thanks. this is however, addicting as it is 2 am and i have to be at work at 7am. going to sleep.


----------



## Feenie

Hi there...I got "Sam " at 11 weeks....I am glad.Those 3 or 4 extra weeks make a difference.Crate trained which was a bonus!!Good luck!!!


----------

